# Studing fma abroad



## treksinthesiddhis (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi!

I have some money saved up and I am considering spending the summer "vacationing" and studying martial arts abroad. I have looked mostly in Thailand at muay thai camps because of the low cost (i can fly to, eat/live and study 1 on 1 at a camp in phuket all sumer for about $4000) but it has recently come to my attention that the cost of living in the Philippines is also extremely low (by American standards). 



It was relatively easy to find numerous muay thai camps online, but i have not been able to find many fma schools, camps or private instructors in the Philippines. This search is complicated by the fact that I am looking to study a combative fma concentrating mostly on empty hands close quarters tactics. 



Does anyone know of any camps, teachers, schools etc. in the Philippines where i could spend a summer for $3-7 k? (including airfare). The low cost of training in Thailand may have given me an unrealistic expectation of cost, so if 3-7k unreasonably low, that would be good information to have as well since anything above $7500 exceeds my budget.


Thanks so much!

Namaste
-Rob


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 22, 2005)

I would start here:

http://www.imafp.com

That is the International Modern Arnis Federation Philippines. I have never had the chance to meet these masters, but I would imagine that they are good. We all shared the same teacher, the late GM Remy Presas, but I know that these guys have trained and expanded there art in different ways with different influences then some of the Modern Arnis people here in the states.

Although I may not know these gentlemen, I know Modern Arnis. I can say that Modern Arnis is a good combative art with many empty hand applications. If I were going to the P.I. with little to no previous FMA training, I would definatily check these guys out.

I am sure that if you e-mail them, a representative can get you some info regarding cost, etc.

Side note: Although I think that it is great to go to the PI, and I plan to go there someday myself; but I hope that you are going to get the complete cultural experience rather then just martial arts training. I say this because if it is just the training you want, some of the best Filipino Martial Artists are here in the states.

Hope that helps,

Paul


----------



## peter (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi

I would certainly recommend training in the Philippines and I gained massive benefits from the experience.

If you are staying in the Manila area, I strongly suggest that you contact Master Yuli Romo of Kali Ilustrisimo.  Master Yuli is not only one of the most senior students of the late GM Antonio 'Tatang' Ilustrisimo, but he is also heir to the Romo family system of the late GM Islao Romo.  Two awesome systems in one man!!!  Additionally, Master yuli has extensive knowledge of FMA in general and is highly respected regardless of style.

Master Christopher Ricketts of Bakbakan International would also be well worth contacting for training.  Again, Master Topher is one of the most senior students of Tatang.  Bakbakan has a reputation for setting high standards in FMA, and none better than the Cheif Instructor to learn from.

From the Lightning Scientific Arnis system, I strongly recommend Master Bert Labaniego.  He is a slight, but very powerful exponent, and one of the most senior students of the late GM Benjamin Luma Lema.

Drop me a PM if you want to train with these masters of FMA and I'll forward contact information to you.

Good luck in you training.

Yours in FMA

Peter Lewis
UK representative of Master Yuli Romo


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 22, 2005)

Just be careful of were you go in the PI! Kidnapping is still very high there.  If you stay in the City and visit the 'touristy" market areas you should be safe.  But don't go exploring areas your not familar with looking to find that undiscovered master without a guide or knowing someone from that area.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 22, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Just be careful of were you go in the PI! Kidnapping is still very high there.  If you stay in the City and visit the 'touristy" market areas you should be safe.  But don't go exploring areas your not familar with looking to find that undiscovered master without a guide or knowing someone from that area.



Good point. Also, be particularly cautious of the southern PI.


----------



## treksinthesiddhis (Mar 26, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Just be careful of were you go in the PI! Kidnapping is still very high there. If you stay in the City and visit the 'touristy" market areas you should be safe. But don't go exploring areas your not familar with looking to find that undiscovered master without a guide or knowing someone from that area.


Yeah i've heard some stuff about that... I had looked into studying silat in malaysia, but it's even worse there supposedly. Is it as bad in Thailand? I have looked at studying muay thai there as well.


Thanks for all the info so far guys... any additional sugestions or schools/teachers are still welcome.

Thanks!


----------

